# Catboy emoticon



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone is willing to make a catboy emoticon for me?
Something similar to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I am just wondering if anyone is willing to help me out and make one. I would make one myself, but I am not good at that.
Also I am talking catboy, not cat nor Lucario.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 13, 2011)

I actually found this while remember something.







I guess you can model something after them, I'm not good at emotes.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I actually found this while remember something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that already, but that's not quite what I am looking for.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 14, 2011)

Might be able to make a decent one. Ear color?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 14, 2011)

I have an idea of how you might want it to look. You want the emote to have the same feeling as the ones we currently use so that it doesn't seem outta place whenever you use it. I would make one for you if I could but my sprite skills limit me to making a square in the color of your choice :/


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Might be able to make a decent one. Ear color?


Sorry for the late reply. The ears I would like to be black


----------

